# [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 1 2011



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

Da das Interesse an den monatlichen Bundestagswahlen offensichtlich sehr klein ist, ab sofort im letzten Monat jeden Quartals:

Welche Partei hättet ihr dieses Quartal gewählt?


Übersicht der letzten Jahre (bis Q310 Durschnittswerte aus i.d.R. 3 Wahlen pro Quartal):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Hab mal wieder für die Protestleute gestimmt, die sich überall anketten. 
Hinein in die Koalition in BW.


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder für die Protestleute gestimmt, die sich überall anketten.
> Hinein in die Koalition in BW.


 
Immer diese Spaßwähler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ich mache dort das Kreuz, wo das Bild nicht ganz so abschreckend ist wie bei den anderen.


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich mache dort das Kreuz, wo das Bild nicht ganz so abschreckend ist wie bei den anderen.



Ach ja  :


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ich geb ja zu: Roth fällt irgendwie überall optisch negativ auf, aber der Rest macht -im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Politikern (ja, ich meine den Oppositionsführer mit dem Vizekanzlerposten und das arme Opfer der wissenschaftlichen Ordnung)- einen Gesichtseindruck, der hoffen lässt, dass sie die Situation in Deutschland richtig erfasst haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Also, ein Fan von Ströbele bin ich auch nicht.
Kann man jemanden aus der Partei werfen, weil man ihn persönlich beschissen findet?


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Musst von Ströbele nur ein Foto machen wie er Nachts heimlich bei McDonalds oder Burger King isst, dann ist er weg. 



> Ich geb ja zu: Roth fällt irgendwie überall optisch negativ auf


Das stimmt wohl, und nicht nur optisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Musst von Ströbele nur ein Foto machen wie er Nachts heimlich bei McDonalds oder Burger King isst, dann ist er weg.


 
Wahrscheinlich reicht es, wenn du ihn mal mit der Bild Zeitung in der Hand erwischst.


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ströbele kommt mir bei seinen Auftritten immer so vor wie ein verwirrter Mann. Und er kann sehr gut betroffen gucken noch besser als so viele andere Politiker.


----------



## seltsam (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Im prinzip kann man wählen wen man will,am Ende kommt auf jeden Fall wieder nichts gutes dabei raus.
Die lassen sich doch sowieso alle schmieren.


----------



## Woohoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Aber lassen sich die Grünen von anderen schmieren als die von der CDU. Da muss man schon unterscheiden und eine Wahl  treffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Na ja, "schmieren" ist halt das falsche Wort, aber wenn du während deiner Amtszeit als Minister oder Staatssekretär oder sonst was Firmen bevorteilst und nach deinem Ausscheiden dann dort anheuerst (oder Beraterverträge über 50.000 Euro abschließt und nie beratest), dann hat das ganze schon einen komischen Beigeschmack und das geht leider durch alle Parteien. Das war so als rot/grün zu Ende ging, das war so als schwarz/rot zu Ende ging und das wird garantiert 2013 auch so sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, ein Fan von Ströbele bin ich auch nicht.
> Kann man jemanden aus der Partei werfen, weil man ihn persönlich beschissen findet?



Wenn du die Mehrheit der Partei hinter dir weißt oder Parteichef (insbesondere der SPD) bist: Ja.
Ansonsten bist wohl eher du derjenige, mit dem die Partei ein Problem hat, der klassische Pauli-Effekt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, "schmieren" ist halt das falsche Wort, aber wenn du während deiner Amtszeit als Minister oder Staatssekretär oder sonst was Firmen bevorteilst und nach deinem Ausscheiden dann dort anheuerst (oder Beraterverträge über 50.000 Euro abschließt und nie beratest), dann hat das ganze schon einen komischen Beigeschmack und das geht leider durch alle Parteien. Das war so als rot/grün zu Ende ging, das war so als schwarz/rot zu Ende ging und das wird garantiert 2013 auch so sein.



Die Mechanismen mögen differnziert sein, aber er hat Recht: Man sehr wohl die Wahl, wessen Lobbyhörige in der Regierung sitzen. Und auch die Gesamtgröße des Einflusses skaliert damit, denn abseits von FDP, Union und SPD (in der Reihenfolge) wird die Zahl potentieller Lobbyisten (d.h. Gruppierungen mit Geld, deren Interesse in der Nähe der Parteipolitik liegen) zunehmend geringer. Bei den Grünen z.B. bleiben nur noch erneuerbare Energien und Biobauern, bei der linken allenfalls ostdeutsche Braunkohle und die MLPD will vermutlich gar kein Unternehmen beeinflussen.
Okay: Die will vermutlich auch niemand Regieren sehen - aber irgendwas ist halt immer  *

*: Nach Rechts ließe sich das Beispiel auch erweitern, aber bei deren Geldgebern landet man sehr schnell im Verschwörermilieu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mechanismen mögen differnziert sein, aber er hat Recht: Man sehr wohl die Wahl, wessen Lobbyhörige in der Regierung sitzen. Und auch die Gesamtgröße des Einflusses skaliert damit, denn abseits von FDP, Union und SPD (in der Reihenfolge) wird die Zahl potentieller Lobbyisten (d.h. Gruppierungen mit Geld, deren Interesse in der Nähe der Parteipolitik liegen) zunehmend geringer. Bei den Grünen z.B. bleiben nur noch erneuerbare Energien und Biobauern, bei der linken allenfalls ostdeutsche Braunkohle und die MLPD will vermutlich gar kein Unternehmen beeinflussen.
> Okay: Die will vermutlich auch niemand Regieren sehen - aber irgendwas ist halt immer  *
> 
> *: Nach Rechts ließe sich das Beispiel auch erweitern, aber bei deren Geldgebern landet man sehr schnell im Verschwörermilieu.


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer das alles war (da müsste ich mal genauer nachlesen), aber unter rot/grün würden gerade in der Gesundheitspolitik interessante Sachen gemacht und nach der Abwahl fand man dann einige Vertreter der beiden Parteien in diversen Pharmakonzernen wieder, bzw. man hatte sie als Berater zugeholt.


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Was wird hier so auf Ströbele herumgehackt? 
Für mich einer der Wenigen, für die ich heute noch die Grünen
wählen könnte - Wandel mag notwendig sein; der Wandel der
Grünen zu einer völlig opportunistischen Partei, mit der Attitüde 
egal wie, Hauptsache an der Macht widert mich an.
Mal sehen, wann sie noch zu der glorreichen Einsicht kommen, Atomkraft
sei doch eigentlich doch keine schlechte Sache - wundern würde es mich nicht 
im Geringsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Wie jede andere Partei auch, sind die Grünen daran interessiert, dass sie in Regierungsverantwortung kommen, denn nur so kannst du aktiv Veränderungen am System vornehmen. Die Opposition labert doch meist nur rum, ohne ein Konzept zu haben, welches wirklich überzeugen kann (siehe Linke).


----------



## Softcooky (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Tja, als Opposition läßt es sich immer gut gackern 

Sicher; man kann/muß natürlich auch Kompromisse eingehen um in die Regierungsverantwortung
zu kommen und da Politik mitzugestalten.
Das sie in Regierungsverantwortung (mit der SPD) aber gleich mal zügig in einen Krieg ziehen, 
hatte ich mir damals absolut nicht darunter vorgestellt. 
Mit dem Sieg der "Realos" im innerparteilichen Streit, ist für mich kaum noch eine Abgrenzung
zu SPD/CDU zu erkennen - ein einziger Einheitsbrei.
Das Andersdenkenden (Fundis) der Realitätssinn abgesprochen wird hat Methode. So werden 
diese diskreditiert und unangenehme politische Entscheidungen  werden  als "altenativlos" dargestellt
(in der Politik insgesamt, nicht nur bei den Grünen)

Und apropos labern in Opposition: Hat einige Politprominenz der Grünen vor wenigen Monaten wieder 
so medienwirksam gegen die Castro-Transporte mitdemonstriert, sah man Berichte von Hernn Trittin,
als er noch in Regierungsverantwortung war. Und er das Recht auf Demonstrationen gegen die Castoren 
absprach - widerlich und sich immer wiederholend in der Politik.

Darum wäre für mich momentan gerade mal die Piratenpartei wählbar, wenn überhaupt - sie deckt zwar nur einen bestimmten Teil
der Politik ab, aber einen Teil der mir auch wichtig ist - diese Partei wird damit kaum in Regierungsverantwortung kommen, trotzdem wird Aufmerksamkeit für sensible Themen erweckt, wie ich finde.
In anderen Fragen bin ich dann lieber "nur" politisch, denn parteipolitisch und engagiere mich lieber in NGO's..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Immerhin scheint sich die Piratenpartei bei 2% zu etablieren, was schon mal OK ist und wenn sie sich mehr für andere Sachen stark macht, erreicht sie auch mehr Leute und dann kann es schon sein, dass sie irgendwann mal in einen Landtag einziehen kann.
Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie lange es bei den Grünen gedauert hat? Also Gründung bis zum ersten Landtag?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Wiki sagt:
3 Monate für den Landtag BW, 3 Jahre bis zur ersten Bundestagsfraktion.

War eben eine Partei, die sich aus einer Vielzahl von Gruppierungen zusammenschloss, keine Einzelthemenpartei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Damals war die Zeit halt reif für so eine Partei.
Die Schill Partei hat es in Hamburg aber schneller geschafft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Stimmt. So schnell an Wählergunst verloren hat allenfalls noch die aktuelle FDP-Fraktion


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ich persönlich will die Piraten so schnell wie möglich in den Parlamenten sehen. Denn wenn wir schon eine Demokratie haben, die dermaßen wenig direkten Volkswillen zulässt und dermaßen von den Parteien beherrscht wird, dann sollen wenigstens möglichst viele Parteien in die Parlamente rein. Am besten natürlich Parteien, die für mehr direkte Demokratie sind und das sind die Piraten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt. So schnell an Wählergunst verloren hat allenfalls noch die aktuelle FDP-Fraktion


 
Das sind Rekordwerte, und obwohl Westerschnelle ja alles für _seine _Wähler getan hat.


----------



## dr_breen (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War eben eine Partei, die sich aus einer Vielzahl von Gruppierungen zusammenschloss, keine Einzelthemenpartei.



Iirc waren die Grünen zu Beginn quasi eine Einzelthemenpartei. In ihrem ersten *Wahlprogramm* haben sich die Grünen hauptsächlich auf Umweltschutz konzentriert, auch wenn Soziales, Basisdemokratie, Gewaltfreiheit und Wirtschaft darin vorkommen. Die Piraten legen ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf das Internet und Urheberrecht, behandeln aber auch *andere Themen*, wie Basisdemokratie, Familie und Bildung. Das Problem der Piratenpartei ist, dass sie in den Medien immer nur über ihre Stellung zu Netzpolitik definiert wird.  Die Piratenpartei kommt aus dieser in den klassischen Medien eher negativ besetzten Ecke nicht raus. Wenn man die Vorderungen von PP und B90/G vergleicht kann man einige Parallelen erkennen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind Rekordwerte, und obwohl Westerschnelle ja alles für _seine _Wähler getan hat.


 
Er hat sich nicht gescheut, sich die Weste und die Hände schmutzig zu machen. 

PS: CSU+FDP (38+8) <-> SPD+Grünen (25+21) in Baden Württemberg


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



dr_breen schrieb:


> PS: CSU+FDP (38+8) <-> SPD+Grünen (25+21) in Baden Württemberg


 
Kommt halt darauf an, ob die Linken ins Parlament kommen und wie es mit den Überhangmandaten aussieht.
Logischer Weise hat die CDU das Recht erst mal zu schauen, aber wenns mit der FDP nicht reicht, dann wars das für sie, denn dann reicht es auf jeden Fall für rot/rot/grün (sofern alle dabei sind).


----------



## Carmir (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Das wird ziemlich spannend in Bawü, da hoffe ich mal entgegen meiner sonstigen politischen Ansichten dass die Linke den Sprung über 5% schafft, sonst könnte es nochmal knapp werden mit "Mappus weg".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Vor einiger Zeit hätte ich der FDP eine Chance gegeben, der Westerwelle hat sich aber sehr unbeliebt gemacht so das ich Ihn gegen einen Sack Reis tauschen würde. Ich habe mal für das andere Rechts gestimmt, upps Tschuldigung sollte Links heissen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Iirc waren die Grünen zu Beginn quasi eine Einzelthemenpartei. In ihrem ersten *Wahlprogramm* haben sich die Grünen hauptsächlich auf Umweltschutz konzentriert, auch wenn Soziales, Basisdemokratie, Gewaltfreiheit und Wirtschaft darin vorkommen.



In der Tat mehr Öko drin, als ich gedacht habe. Aber das nicht nur als Umweltschutzprogramm, sondern auch als grünes Wirtschaftskonzept, grünes Verkehrskonzept, grünes Landwirtschaftskonzept,... . Dazu kommen als starke, unabhängige Themen Atom/Energiepolitik und Pazifismus/Außenpolitik. Alles in allem spricht das Parteiprogramm doch deutlich größere Teile des Lebens an, als die Informationspolitik, mit der die Piraten bislang angetreten sind. Und so oder so: Auch für die Bewegungen, die im Programm wenig präsent sind (Tierschutz, Frauenbewegung, Homosexuelle,...) waren die Grünen noch der Einäugie unter den Blinden. Da haben es neue Parteien heute schwerer, denn eine so große Zahl an Themenbereichen lassen die großen Parteien nicht mehr brach liegen.



> Die Piraten legen ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf das Internet und Urheberrecht, behandeln aber auch *andere Themen*, wie Basisdemokratie, Familie und Bildung.



In der Tat: Mitlerweile haben sich da ein paar neue Punkte dazu gesellt. Es bleibt abzuwarten, in wie weit man 10-13 mit konkreten Inhalten füllen kann, die einem die Wähler abnehmen. Denn viel Tagespolitik gibt es da oftmals nicht bzw. (13) sie ureigenes Grünen-Territorium und man läuft Gefahr, als Abschreiber zu gelten.
(man gucke sich mal die "Umwelt"-Ansätze der Linken an. Da kommt der Verdacht auf, Guttenberg hätte sie "verfasst"  )



> Das Problem der Piratenpartei ist, dass sie in den Medien immer nur über ihre Stellung zu Netzpolitik definiert wird. Die Piratenpartei kommt aus dieser in den klassischen Medien eher negativ besetzten Ecke nicht raus. Wenn man die Vorderungen von PP und B90/G vergleicht kann man einige Parallelen erkennen.



Also wenn ich mir das Wahlprogramm angucke, dann bestehen die ersten 2/3 aus Informationspolitik, die immer auch und z.T. nur Bezug zur digitalen Welt hat. Um den Eindruck von Breite zu vermitteln, müssen die anderen Punkte massiv verstärkt werden und man muss auch mit komplett eigenen Ansätzen zu kritischen Theman an die Öffentlichkeit gehen (d.h.: man muss erstmal welche finden, was schwer ist). Z.B. die Grünen kommen auch nicht von ihrem "Öko"-Image weg (okay: wollen sie auch nicht), obwohl es zu quasi jedem Teilgebiet der Politik ein "grünes" Konzept gibt. Das Wirtschaftsprogramm wurde vor der Europawahl sogar von der Financial Times gelobt - trotzdem käme niemand auf die Idee, zu einem Wirtschaftsthema einen Grünen statt einem FDPler zu interviewen.
Die Piraten haben als Kleinpartei schon ziemlich viel Glück, dass sie überhaupt jemand interviewt. Oder hat z.B. in der Debatte zu Tiermästereien jemand ein Interview mit der Tierschutzspartei gesehen?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an, ob die Linken ins Parlament kommen und wie es mit den Überhangmandaten aussieht.
> Logischer Weise hat die CDU das Recht erst mal zu schauen, aber wenns mit der FDP nicht reicht, dann wars das für sie, denn dann reicht es auf jeden Fall für rot/rot/grün (sofern alle dabei sind).


 
sofern.
Für die BW-SPD wäre das ein noch größerer Schritt, als für manch anderen Landesverband und zeitgleich mit gleichstarken Grünen und einer erstmals vertretenen Linken regieren zu wollen...
Man kann es sich leichter machen. Würde bei so einem Ergebniss eine große Koalition erwarten, für drei Parteien ist noch keine der deutschen bereit. (die Union will nur mit FDP oder SPD, die SPD akzeptiert nur Grüne oder Union, die FDP nur die Union und die Grünen nur die SPD und vielleicht ließen sie sich zu Linken zwingen - aber nicht zu FDP oder Union... - viele Möglichkeiten gibts eigentlich nicht)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ich find es jedenfalls gut, dass man schon für *Quartal IV/2011* vorwählen kann.
Ist ja auch ned schlimm, wahrscheinlich würden die meisten ihre Kreuzchen bei der selben Truppe machen, oder?

zum Thema: [X] die Linke und zwar weiterhin aus Prinzip, so lange die anderen Parteien nur opportunistischen Einheitsbrei (oder heißt das: "sich Sachzwängen unterwerfen?") zu liefern haben. Bei den Piraten (meine 2. Alternative) sieht es mir noch zu sehr danach aus, als würden sie bestimmte politische Themenfelder nur belegen, weil man sich abgrenzen muss, aber dahingehend eher konzeptionslos sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sofern.
> Für die BW-SPD wäre das ein noch größerer Schritt, als für manch anderen Landesverband und zeitgleich mit gleichstarken Grünen und einer erstmals vertretenen Linken regieren zu wollen...
> Man kann es sich leichter machen. Würde bei so einem Ergebniss eine große Koalition erwarten, für drei Parteien ist noch keine der deutschen bereit. (die Union will nur mit FDP oder SPD, die SPD akzeptiert nur Grüne oder Union, die FDP nur die Union und die Grünen nur die SPD und vielleicht ließen sie sich zu Linken zwingen - aber nicht zu FDP oder Union... - viele Möglichkeiten gibts eigentlich nicht)


 
Es geht ja erst mal um Mehrheitsverhältnisse. Wenns für schwarz/gelb reicht, dann ist das eh alles egal.
Wenns aber nicht reicht und auch nicht für rot/grün, dann wird es interessant (logisch dann, dass auch die Linke bei der Konstellation drin sein muss, denn bei nur 4 Parteien würde es für eine Sache immer reichen).
Die Frage ist dann, was macht die SPD, große Koalition als Juniorpartner (mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es für sie nicht gut läuft) oder auf das unbekannte Pferd Linke setzen?
Meidet sie die Linke und geht eine Koalition mit der CDU ein, dann wird sie die daran zu Grunde gehen und bei der nächsten Landtagswahl hinter den Grünen landen.

Aber auch die Grünen bauen ab, Künast als Berliner Bürgermeister ist schon fast wieder ein rotes Tuch und die Demonstrationen gegen Stuttgart 21 sind auch nicht mehr so, wie sie mal waren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Also ich wahr in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie wählen und habe es auch nicht vor es jemals zu tun! Der Grund ist der das sich die Parteien nichts geben ist bei jedem das selbe Gelaber man mach die anderen schlecht um seine Partei gut aussehen zu lassen. Da gehen die Herrn Politiker an die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks von Unwahrheiten ganz zu schweigen, daher Politiker zu werden ist für mich ein absolutes no Go!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Dann darfst du dich aber auch nicht beschweren, wenn etwas nicht so läuft, wie du es gerne hättest.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ich will unseren Kaiser Wilhelm wieder haben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Solange es nicht der Typ mit dem Scheitel aus Österreich ist.


----------



## KaitoKid (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Ich wähle die Piraten!
Andererseits mag ich die Demokratie nicht, was wir bräuchten,wäre ein Öko-Diktator, der seine Macht einsetzt, um das Land und vor allem die Umwelt zu retten. Aber das alles, ohne die Menschenrechte oder die Meinungsfreiheit etc. zu verletzen.
AKWs abschaffen, und so weiter, auf erneuerbare Energien setzen, die Welt  retten halt...
Aber im Moment ist Piratetime.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es nicht der Typ mit dem Scheitel aus Österreich ist.


 
 Ich habe aber gehört er soll Tierlieb gewesen sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Öko Diktator, schon geil. 
Diktator und Meinungsfreiheit kombinieren ist wohl eine Lebensaufgabe.
Wäre einer Dikator und würde alle AKWs abschalten, muss er sich der Kritik der Lobbyisten stellen, da er aber Diktator ist, macht er sie einfach mundtot und schon ists Essig mit der Meinungsfreiheit.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gehört er soll Tierlieb gewesen sein!


 
Hatte er seinen Hund nicht getötet?


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



> was wir bräuchten,wäre ein Öko-Diktator,



Also das brauchen wir garantiert nicht. 

Und ein "Öko-Diktator" kann mit Deutschland nicht die Welt retten. Dabei ist D. doch schön Ökofanatiker Land.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öko Diktator, schon geil.
> Diktator und Meinungsfreiheit kombinieren ist wohl eine Lebensaufgabe.
> Wäre einer Dikator und würde alle AKWs abschalten, muss er sich der Kritik der Lobbyisten stellen, da er aber Diktator ist, macht er sie einfach mundtot und schon ists Essig mit der Meinungsfreiheit.
> 
> ...


 
 Misst und schon wieder eine Illusion zerstört! Dann verstehe ich auch nicht warum John Galliano in so toll findet!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Was hat denn jetzt ein Mode Designer mit dem Scheitelmann aus Österreich zu tun?


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*

Der Designer hat leider in einer komischen Situation wo zufällig jemand eine Kamera dabei hatte seine Sympathie zu diesem Scheitelmann kund getan.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

Hast du nicht mit bekommen was John Galliano über Adolf Hitler gesagt hat, das er ihn für eine tollen Mann hält? Deswegen ist er doch bei Dior ausgeflogen. Habe aber jetzt einen eigenen Thread zu diesem Thema aufgemacht!


----------



## Arthuriel (7. März 2011)

Hmm, der Vorschlag von Kaitokid geht eher in die Richtung wohlwollende Diktatur, wobei es bisher kaum Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit gibt, in denen so ein Regierungssystem tatsächlich funktioniert hat, da die meisten Diktatoren nur bestimmte Personengruppen gefördert haben und sich nicht um das Gesamtwohl der Bevölkerung (inklusive Randgruppen, Minderheiten usw.) gekümmert haben.

Die Frage ist

Quelle:
Benevolent dictatorship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P.S.: Als eines der wenigen Beispiele wird der Premierminister Lee Kuan Yew genannt, wobei man da vermutlich auch drüber diskutieren kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich find es jedenfalls gut, dass man schon für *Quartal IV/2011* vorwählen kann.




arrrrrgh.
ich halte es mir zu gute, dass es eine halbe Woche lang auch von niemand anderem bemerkt wurde




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja erst mal um Mehrheitsverhältnisse. Wenns für schwarz/gelb reicht, dann ist das eh alles egal.
> Wenns aber nicht reicht und auch nicht für rot/grün, dann wird es interessant (logisch dann, dass auch die Linke bei der Konstellation drin sein muss, denn bei nur 4 Parteien würde es für eine Sache immer reichen).
> Die Frage ist dann, was macht die SPD, große Koalition als Juniorpartner (mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es für sie nicht gut läuft) oder auf das unbekannte Pferd Linke setzen?
> Meidet sie die Linke und geht eine Koalition mit der CDU ein, dann wird sie die daran zu Grunde gehen und bei der nächsten Landtagswahl hinter den Grünen landen.



Wenn sie sich mit der Linken einlassen, brauchen sie bei der nächsten Wahl gar nicht erst antreten. Mit der Union besteht wenigstens noch die Chance, dass sie in ihren eigenen Resorts ein paar positive werbeträchtige Dinge zustande bekommen, während die Union ihren Teil verbockt. Dann bestände bei der nächsten Wahl für gleichberechtigtes Rot-Grün reichen



> Aber auch die Grünen bauen ab, Künast als Berliner Bürgermeister ist schon fast wieder ein rotes Tuch und die Demonstrationen gegen Stuttgart 21 sind auch nicht mehr so, wie sie mal waren.



Stuttgart21 war imho von Anfang an kein passendes Thema für die Grünen. Verschwendung von Steuergeldern für Schienenverkehr ist ein bißchen zu nah an dem dran, was ihnen selbst von einigen vorgeworfen wird. Der einzige Grund, warum sie so hervorgehoben wurden, liegt darin, dass alle anderen Parteien mitverantwortlich sind.




KaitoKid schrieb:


> Andererseits mag ich die Demokratie nicht, was wir bräuchten,wäre ein Öko-Diktator, der seine Macht einsetzt, um das Land und vor allem die Umwelt zu retten. Aber das alles, ohne die Menschenrechte oder die Meinungsfreiheit etc. zu verletzen.
> AKWs abschaffen, und so weiter, auf erneuerbare Energien setzen, die Welt  retten halt...


 
"Wir brauchen einen Herrscher, der genau das richtige will und in der Lage ist, es perfekt umzusetzen und der alle Befügnisse hat, um dass auch zu machen" - die Forderung ist alt, wie die Politik. Dummerweise kann man nur den letzten Punkt beeinflussen und wenn er mit Fehlern bei Punkt 2 oder gar Punkt 1 zusammenfällt, dann sind die Auswirkugen so katatstrophal, dass Demokratie unterm Strich das kleinere übel ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2011*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gehört er soll Tierlieb gewesen sein!


 
Er schrieb in seinem Buch:

_Jedes Tier paart sich nur mit einem Genossen der gleichen Art. Meise geht zu Meise, Fink zu Fink, der Storch zur Störchin, Feldmaus zu Feldmaus, Hausmaus zu Hausmaus, der Wolf zur Wölfin usw._

Insofern schien er sich wenigstens mit Tieren zu beschäftigen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht mit bekommen was John Galliano über Adolf Hitler gesagt hat, das er ihn für eine tollen Mann hält? Deswegen ist er doch bei Dior ausgeflogen. Habe aber jetzt einen eigenen Thread zu diesem Thema aufgemacht!


 
Ich weiß nur, dass er Designer ist, mehr nicht und dass er mal was antisemitisches gesagt haben soll, aber das wars dann auch.
Dass er jetzt direkt den Scheitelmann gut findet, das weiß ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal, ist seine Sache, hat ja nichts mit den Qualitäten als Designer zu tun.

Was für einen Thread hast du aufgemacht?
Du sollst deinen Religion/Kreationismus/Atheismus Thread aufmachen, damit ich dir die Argumente um die Ohren schlagen kann, wieso der Kreationismus das einzig Wahre ist.


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

> ist mir aber auch egal, ist seine Sache, hat ja nichts mit den Qualitäten als Designer zu tun.



Erinnert mich an die Guttenberg Diskussion.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Guttenberg Diskussion.


 
Nö, im Gegensatz zu Galliano, der ja in der Tat ein guter Designer ist, hat zu Guttenberg keine Ahnung von dem, was er da als Minister macht gemacht hat.


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## DarthLAX (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du sollst deinen Religion/Kreationismus/Atheismus Thread aufmachen, damit ich dir die Argumente um die Ohren schlagen kann, wieso der Kreationismus das einzig Wahre ist.


 
nein - das einzig wahre ist der Atheismus (gottes existenz/nicht existenz kann nicht bewiesen werden d.h. atheismus  )
(macht das thema auf, religion ist schön zum drüber diskutieren und solange keine schimpfworte fliegen währe das sicher ne lange diskussion)

zu aktuellen parteien die ich wählen würde:

die piraten - weil?

ganz einfach, die sind eine "neue" partei und hätten es verdient mal in ein parlament/landtag zu kommen, vor allem weil sie dann zeigen können, das sie nicht nur eine "medien-/internetpartei" sind und sich auch themen annehmen können, die bei den großen parteien zwar auch da sind, aber halt mit ganz eigenen konzepten (das funkt bei den ökoterroristen (zumindest kommen die mir immer noch so vor....sag nur: aussenminister der polizisten mit steinen bewarf in seiner "jugend")...ähm sorry....den grünen ja auch!)

von den etablierten parteien sind sonst maximal noch die FDP'ler wählbar, weil man bei denen weiß das sie a) industrie nah sind und b) ihre konzepte doch durchaus hand und fuß haben

ach ja, noch eine anmerkung:

SPD würde ich nie wählen weil eine SOZIALE partei, die sozial-abbau betreibt (zu zeiten von rot-grün) einfach jegliche glaubwürdigkeit für IMMER verspielt (ganz anders würde es aussehen, wenn es temporäre massnahmen währen, weil z.B. notstand herrscht oder so, aber wer ein sozialsystem das die eigene partei vorher in mühevoller arbeit aufgebaut hat selbst einreißt, der ist einfach unglaubwürdiger als der nazi der behauptet er würde einwanderer ja nur integrieren (und dabei schlagring und baseball-schläger mit sich rumträgt))

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> nein - das einzig wahre ist der Atheismus (gottes existenz/nicht existenz kann nicht bewiesen werden d.h. atheismus  )



Das ist Agnostizismus. Atheismus ist die die Aussage "Gott existiert definitiv nicht".



> (macht das thema auf, religion ist schön zum drüber diskutieren und solange keine schimpfworte fliegen währe das sicher ne lange diskussion)



Anm.: Wenn jemand ernsthaft pro-Kreationsmus diskutieren will, reicht das in meiner Gegenwart definitiv für einen eigenen Thread und sollte ggf. vom ebenfalls sehr umfangreichen Thema Religion getrennt werden. Diverse Querverweise zu bestehenden Threads aus dem Bereich Integrationsproblematik wären nützlich.




> ganz einfach, die sind eine "neue" partei und hätten es verdient mal in ein parlament/landtag zu kommen,



Wenn das alle Gründe sind, dann hätten es ADM, AUF und FU (warum kommen die alle aus der gleichen Ecke  ) wohl auch verdient?




> SPD würde ich nie wählen weil eine SOZIALE partei, die sozial-abbau betreibt (zu zeiten von rot-grün) einfach jegliche glaubwürdigkeit für IMMER verspielt



Wie sieht es mit "demokratischen" Parteien aus, die den Bundesrat umgehen?
Mit "christlichen" Parteien, die Lügner unterstützen?
Mit "Freien" Parteien, die gesteigerte Zusammenarbeit mit unterdrückenden Regimen anstreben?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. März 2011)

Wobei das bei der SPD besonders extrem ist. 

Wahlkampf 2002: "Wir werden Sozialhilfe und ALG NICHT auf Sozialhilfeniveau zusammenlegen"
Nach der Wahl 2002: "Wir werden Sozialhilfe und ALG auf Sozialhilfeniveau zusammenlegen"

Oder Bundestagswahl 2005: Aus Merkelsteuer wird Müntesteuer... 2% und 0% ergeben im Durchschnitt 3%...

Bundestagswahl 2009: Irgendwann merken die (ehemaligen) SPD-Wähler was... 23% als Folge...

Aktuell beklagt man die hohe Kinderarmut, die man selbst mit Hartz IV vorangetrieben hat.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

Habe mal für die SPD gestimmt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2011)

Ich machs mal kurz

[x] Union


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich machs mal kurz
> 
> [x] Union


 
Da traut sich ja noch einer was. 
Enttäuscht, dass Mappus entsorgt wird?


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

SPD will Steinbrück als potenziellen Kanzlerkandidat? Das fände ich sehr gut. Die letzte Rede im BT zum Thema Rettungsschirm war auch wieder einsame Spitze. 

Bin mal gespannt wie sich der wahrscheinlich grüne Ministerpräsident schlagen wird.  2013 Claudia Roth als Kanzlerin, Deutschland grünes Vaterland.

Eigentlich übernehmen die Grünen gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das Ruder. Erstmal in der Verantwortung werden viele enttäuscht werden und zur BTwahl bekommt man dann die Quittung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da traut sich ja noch einer was.
> Enttäuscht, dass Mappus entsorgt wird?



Warum auch nicht, so bin i halt halt a bissle krank


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

*[x] Die Grünen*

*Aber gleich vorweg: eine reine Verzweiflungstat* - quasi in Ermangelung ernsthafter politischer Alternativen. Als Gelbfüßler kann ich ja froh sein, seit 2000 nicht mehr in BaWü wohnen zu "müssen" - obwohl NRW auch nicht gerade die Ausgeburt der Demokratie ist ... das Kunststück in Sachen *Ministerpräsidentin-oder-nicht-oder-doch* kann's nur in NRW geben 

Mal ernsthaft, wir können von Glück reden, dass wir keine unmittelbare Demokratie haben - wenn jeder aus tagesaktuellen Gründen abstimmte, je nach Lust & Laune, um Gottes Willen! Daher etwas schade, dass erst ein Unglück wie in Japan kommen musste, damit Die Grünen richtig fußen konnte; letztendlich war das der alleinige Ausschlag - ob Stuttgart 21 Mappus schon den Rest gegeben hätte, ich weiß nicht; alle Umfragewerte, die vor dem Erdbeben in Japan zu vernehmen waren, haben der CDU in Baden-Württemberg rund 42 % beschert, und der FDP immerhin noch 7 % - wäre knapp geworden ...

Ich hoffe jetzt bloß noch, *Sigmar Gabriel* platzt irgendwann - lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern - denn dieses Gesülze und nach-dem-Mund-reden ist schlichtweg unterste Schublade; wenn er nicht so dick wäre, könnte man ihm "Fähnchen im Wind" zuschreiben ... *Peer Steinbrück* als Kanzler? Na toll, auch eine Möglichkeit, einem den letzten Schlaf zu rauben 

*Brüderle?* Dem kann man die Schuhe beim Gehen besohlen; kommt mir fast wie Grandpa Simpson vor: man muss jeden Moment damit rechnen, er kippt nach hinten ab ... 



Wenn es alles nicht so traurig wäre - könnt's fast schon wieder lustig sein!


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Grün würde ich nie wählen wegen: EU Politik, Integrationspolitik, Gender-Ideologie uvm.
Ich müsste mir meine Partei sowieso aus mehreren selbst zusammenbauen, jeder muss für sich das geringste Übel aussuchen.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> SPD will Steinbrück als potenziellen Kanzlerkandidat? Das fände ich sehr gut. Die letzte Rede im BT zum Thema Rettungsschirm war auch wieder einsame Spitze.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie sich der wahrscheinlich grüne Ministerpräsident schlagen wird.  2013 Claudia Roth als Kanzlerin, Deutschland grünes Vaterland.
> 
> Eigentlich übernehmen die Grünen gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das Ruder. Erstmal in der Verantwortung werden viele enttäuscht werden und zur BTwahl bekommt man dann die Quittung.


Finde ich grundsätzlich auch. Die Grünen haben zwar viele wichtige Ideale, aber wenige realpolitische Ideen.



serafen schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, wir können von Glück reden, dass wir keine unmittelbare Demokratie haben - wenn jeder aus tagesaktuellen Gründen abstimmte, je nach Lust & Laune, um Gottes Willen! Daher etwas schade, dass erst ein Unglück wie in Japan kommen musste, damit Die Grünen richtig fußen konnte; letztendlich war das der alleinige Ausschlag - ob Stuttgart 21 Mappus schon den Rest gegeben hätte, ich weiß nicht; alle Umfragewerte, die vor dem Erdbeben in Japan zu vernehmen waren, haben der CDU in Baden-Württemberg rund 42 % beschert, und der FDP immerhin noch 7 % - wäre knapp geworden ...


Die Grünen provitieren enorm davon, das sie als die Anti AKW Partei wahrgenommen werden. Einem Großteil der Wähler sind nur Stichwörter bekannt, die Grünen sind gegen AKWs und für einen schnellen Umstieg auf erneuerbare Energien. Die FDP wurde 2009 als Steuersenkungspartei wahrgenommen. Außerdem hatte sie noch Zulauf von der Bürgerrechtsbewegung.



serafen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt bloß noch, *Sigmar Gabriel* platzt irgendwann - lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern - denn dieses Gesülze und nach-dem-Mund-reden ist schlichtweg unterste Schublade;


Dito



serafen schrieb:


> *Peer Steinbrück* als Kanzler? Na toll, auch eine Möglichkeit, einem den letzten Schlaf zu rauben


Was ist dann an Peer Steinbrück so schlecht? Er ist einer der wenigen, von dem ich denke, das er das könnte. Vllt. noch Steinmeier und Merkel, aber die ist ja schon Kanzlerin. Gibt wenige Alternativen.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Was ist dann an Peer Steinbrück so schlecht? Er ist einer der wenigen, von dem ich denke, das er das könnte. Vllt. noch Steinmeier und Merkel, aber die ist ja schon Kanzlerin. Gibt wenige Alternativen.


 
Peer Steinbrück finde ich jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht, aber als mögliche Alternative: Bärbel Höhn. Die würde die ganzen Schlaftabletten anständig durch den Wolf drehen.


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Peer Steinbrück hätte vielleicht mehr Widerstand gegeben beim Euroraubbau, weiß nicht warum die Kanzlerin da so nachgibt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. April 2011)

Das 2. Quartal läuft und läuft und ..........


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2011)

Gut festgestellt.
Leider gab es diesmal keine Waschmaschiene zu gewinnen.

Eine Auswertung werde ich aber trotzdem erst bei der nächsten Wahl im letzten Monat des Quartals präsentieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir das Ergebnis der Landtagswahlen in Bremen anschaue (fix ist es noch nicht, aber richtungsweisend), dann frage ich mich, wie lange das noch dauert, bis die FDP in die Reihe der "sonstigen" Parteien verschoben wird und nur noch dann auftaucht, wenn sie denn auch wirkliche Prozente bekommt.


----------



## Lotz24 (25. Mai 2011)

Als Landwirt wähle ich die Grünen schon aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

Hängt immer davon ab, ob man eher zu umweltschonenden Anbaumethoden oder zu unkontrollierbaren Freisetzungsexperimenten mit potentiell Ökosystem bedrohenden Organismen tendiert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Als Landwirt wähle ich die Grünen schon aus Prinzip nicht.


 
Die CDU/FDP wollen aber auch die Subventionen kürzen und Landwirte bekommen eine Menge Subventionen.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

ein zukunftsorientierter Landwirt würde auf genverändertes Saatgut setzten. Ich kaufe aus Prinzip schon nichts wo Bio oder Öko drauf steht


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Als Landwirt wähle ich die Grünen schon aus Prinzip nicht.


 
Darf man fragen, warum? Interessiert mich.


----------



## Lotz24 (26. Mai 2011)

Weil man dann bald gar nichts spritzen darf => weniger Ertrag, die Konkurrenz aus dem Ausland ist ja jetzt schon gross genug. Und jeder der in den Laden geht will ja schliesslich makelloses Gemüse, das krumme oder angefressene bleibt im Refal liegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Du kannst bessere Sorten züchten, die man dann weniger spritzen muss, Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel haben leider die Angewohnheit, nützliche Tiere ebenfalls zu töten und das kann ja nicht in deinem Sinne sein, dass auch der letzte Bienenschwarm ausgerottet wird.
(wie wichtig Bienen sind, muss ich ja nicht erklären, oder?)
Außerdem ist es den Leuten egal, wie krumm das Gemüse ist und angefressen kommt sowieso nichts ins Regal.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Sind die Bestimmungen in D denn strenger als z.B. in Spanien? Ist das nicht EU-weit einheitlich geregelt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Normaler Weise regelt das die EU, aber bis zu welchem Maße weiß ich nicht.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die CDU/FDP wollen aber auch die Subventionen kürzen und Landwirte bekommen eine Menge Subventionen.


Der größte deutsche Empfänger von 
EU- Landwirtschaftssubventionen (für Milchprodukte) ist die Lufthansa: YouTube - ‪ZDF Umwelt - EU Agrarsubventionen‬‏
Un´Tschüss, - brauch noch Buttermilch u. die RWE- Geschäftsstelle macht früh dicht .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Weil man dann bald gar nichts spritzen darf => weniger Ertrag, die Konkurrenz aus dem Ausland ist ja jetzt schon gross genug. Und jeder der in den Laden geht will ja schliesslich makelloses Gemüse, das krumme oder angefressene bleibt im Refal liegen.



Wenn es dir nur um die internationale Konkurrenz geht:
Wählst du die Grünen auf EU- oder Länder-Ebene? (D.h. wo sie entweder Grenzwerte auch für die Konkurrenz erlassen oder nicht für die deutsche Agrarpolitik zuständig sind)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst bessere Sorten züchten



Wenn er Saatgut-Bauer wäre, dann hätte er ganz sicher kein Problem mit den Grünen. (Stichwort: Verunreingung von Saatgut)


----------



## Lotz24 (26. Mai 2011)

Landwirt - aber welche Partei wählen? (Forenthema, Seite 3 von 18) :: agrarheute.landlive.de :: Community Landwirtschaft lest euch das mal durch, viel. verstehen mich dann mehr.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Uh, harter Tobak, ganz schöner Bierdunst in dem Thread.  Ich lese bis jetzt nur "direkt in den Kommunismus", "zu Strauß Zeiten", "dahergelaufene Reporter verhaften", "Kühnastsche Einteignungsgesetze", "Ökodiktatur", "sozialistische Mehrheit", "Linksruck der Merkelregierung", "EUdSSR", "Bayernpartei und selbständiges Bayern in der EU"... 

Aber gut, ich werde mal ein bisschen weiterblättern.

Edit: OK, habe mir ein bisschen davon durchgelesen. Bin aber keinen Deut schlauer. Was ist denn der zentrale Kritikpunkt - die ökologischen Auflagen für Subventionen? "Vorrangflächen"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er Saatgut-Bauer wäre, dann hätte er ganz sicher kein Problem mit den Grünen. (Stichwort: Verunreingung von Saatgut)


 
Ich wollte nur damit andeuten, dass er eben andere Prioritäten setzen muss als irgendeine Tierzucht oder sonst was.



Lotz24 schrieb:


> Landwirt - aber welche Partei wählen? (Forenthema, Seite 3 von 18) :: agrarheute.landlive.de :: Community Landwirtschaft lest euch das mal durch, viel. verstehen mich dann mehr.



Finde ich jetzt ein wenig schwach, sowas als Argumentation zu bringen. 
Wie sehen denn die Parteiprogramme aus, bezüglich Landwirtschaft, schon mal geguckt?
Oder willst du auch in die Biodieselproduktion einsteigen?


----------



## Lotz24 (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn es nur das wäre, da spielen auch noch persönliche Gründe eine Rolle z. B. wollen die Grünen bei uns den Bau einer Umgehungsstraße verhindern, mir sagt einfach die komplette Ideologie nicht zu. Dazu noch die Abschaltung der AKW´s. Ich muss ja die Grünen nicht mögen.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Mich interessieren ja auch nur die Gründe. Im Grunde geht's also darum, dass dir als Landwirt bei den Grünen durch zusätzliche Umwelt-Auflagen die Gewinne einbrechen, weil z.B. Pflanzenschutz, Futter etc. teurer sind, und du eingeschränkter bist, bei der Wahl, wie genau du wirtschaftest?


----------



## Lotz24 (26. Mai 2011)

Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> Mich interessieren ja auch nur die Gründe. Im Grunde geht's also darum, dass dir als Landwirt bei den Grünen durch zusätzliche Umwelt-Auflagen die Gewinne einbrechen, weil z.B. Pflanzenschutz, Futter etc. teurer sind, und du eingeschränkter bist, bei der Wahl, wie genau du wirtschaftest?


 Das bringts so ziemlich auf den Punkt, dazu noch die Einschränkung der nutzbaren Flächen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur das wäre, da spielen auch noch persönliche Gründe eine Rolle z. B. wollen die Grünen bei uns den Bau einer Umgehungsstraße verhindern, mir sagt einfach die komplette Ideologie nicht zu. Dazu noch die Abschaltung der AKW´s. Ich muss ja die Grünen nicht mögen.


 
Na ja, Umgehungsstraßen müssen auch genau ausgelotet werden, was sie denn bringen, was sie kosten und was sie mit sich bringen.
Lieber richtig planen und richtig umsetzen als Murks machen und Murks gibts ja hier reichlich. 
Bahn-Posse | EinGeisterzug für die Müngstener Brücke | Gesellschaft-Nachrichten | news.de


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Jetzt versucht doch nicht für die Grünen zu missionieren. Er mag die Grünen nicht und fertig


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Na ja, für die FDP missionieren fällt mir aber schwer, weil mir nichts einfällt, was die einen Landwirt oder normalen Arbeitnehmer denn bringen könnten.
Nicht jeder besitzt ein Hotel.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

dann missionier halt für die sonstigen Parteien die hier nicht diskutiert werden dürfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Die Bierpartei?


----------



## Lotz24 (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bierpartei?



Meinst du die CDU/CSU? Die dann noch lieber als die Grünen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube Forseti meint eine Partei, die so weit rechts angesiedelt ist, dass die NPD dagegen als Linksliberal durchgehen könnte.


----------



## Rolk (26. Mai 2011)

[x] Die Grünen

Die SPD wäre auch ok, aber die wird schon von genug entäuschten CDU, FDP und Linkswählern gewählt. Die Piratenpartei wäre vielleicht auch eine Option, aber da hätte ich Angst meine Stimme zu verschwenden, weil sie eh nicht genug Stimmen zusammen bekommen. Das restliche Pack ist für mich unwählbar geworden.

Ach ja, ich bin auch so was ähnliches wie Landwirt.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

ich wohne in einem Rot/Grün regiertem Bundesland und es ist grauenhaft. Aber Grün/Rot wie in BW muss noch schlimmer sein


----------



## Rolk (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ich wohne in einem Rot/Grün regiertem Bundesland und es ist grauenhaft. Aber Grün/Rot wie in BW muss noch schlimmer sein


 
Schwarz Gelb wäre dann vermutlich der Himmel auf Erden. 

Ich wohne übrigens auch in einem Rot/Grün regierten Bundesland. Dazu kann ich nur sagen Kurt Beck ist schon lange überfällig. 
Auch ein Grund wieso ich keine SPD wähle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

.. in dem vor kurzem gewählt wurde? 



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich wohne übrigens auch in einem Rot/Grün regierten Bundesland. Dazu kann ich nur sagen Kurt Beck ist schon lange überfällig.
> Auch ein Grund wieso ich keine SPD wähle.



Kurt Beck ist wie Jens Böhrnsen. Eigentlich von nichts eine Ahnung haben, aber den Leuten Honig um den Bart labern und deswegen gewählt werden.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

und der Kretchmann oder wie der heißt sollte lieber in Rente gehen. Die Schüler die ihn mal als Lehrer hatten können einem fast leid tun


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> und der Kretchmann oder wie der heißt sollte lieber in Rente gehen. Die Schüler die ihn mal als Lehrer hatten können einem fast leid tun


 
Erneut ein sauber untermauertes Argument. Immerhin, der Name war fast richtig.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

> Baden-Württemberg: Kretschmann plant, das Ländle radikal zu verändern - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE





> Baden-Württemberg: Kretschmann sieht schwere Autos als Ladenhüter - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Wieso, ist doch richtig so.
In BW stehen praktisch keine Windkraftanlagen und auch dort sollte man mal nach einen Endlager für den Atommüll suchen, denn dort stehen halt eine Menge AKWs. Und dass die deutsche Automobilindustrie zu große und zu schwere Autos baut, ist doch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Im selben Welt-Artikel wird er auch zitiert mit:


> „Der Verbrennungsmotor wird bis weit in die kommenden Jahre hinein eine nach wie vor tragende Rolle spielen.“


und


> „Nochmals: Niemand in dieser Landesregierung will den Menschen vorschreiben, welches Auto sie kaufen sollen.“



Ich bin selbst ein Autonarr, aber die Oberklassen-Schlachtschiffe der Hersteller aus BaWü verkaufen sich im Moment vor allem in China blendend. Für Europa alternative Antriebe zu fördern, halte ich nicht für einen Fehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Na ja, die "Welt" ist jetzt auch kein Blatt, das eher grüne Politik vertritt.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

"Die Renten sind sicher", "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen"...


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ich wohne in einem Rot/Grün regiertem Bundesland und es ist grauenhaft. Aber Grün/Rot wie in BW muss noch schlimmer sein


 
Ich wohne auch in einem rot-grün regierten Bundesland, aber ich möchte betonen, daß ich daran nicht schuld bin! Kann man für sowas eigentlich Schadenersatz verlangen? 

Und einerseits gönne ich den Leuten in Baden-Württemberg so einen richtig knallharten wirtschaftlichen Absturz, damit ihre Dummheit ordentlich bestraft wird. Andererseits würde es auch viele anständige Leute treffen, die es einfach nicht verdient haben. Denen gilt wirklich mein Mitgefühl.



Forseti schrieb:


> "Die Renten sind sicher", "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen"...


 
Die Renten sind theoretisch auch sicher. Blüm hat da nicht gelogen. Die Frage ist nur, wieviel dafür von unserem Gehalt in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung fließen muß.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

An die glänzende Amtszeit von Stefan Mappus kann Kretschmann sicher nicht anschließen, das ist klar. Ein so begabter Mensch wird nur alle paar Äonen geboren. Aber er kann es versuchen.

Können wir wieder etwas sachlich werden? "Knallharter wirtschaftlicher Absturz", so ein Unfug. Die Wirtschaft in BaWü brummt, und Kretschmann ist kein Kommunist. Da geht es jetzt mehr darum, das alles einigermaßen anständig zu verwalten, und gleichzeitig die Politikfelder außerhalb der Wirtschaft ein wenig zu erneuern, soweit das in einer Amtszeit in BaWü überhaupt möglich ist. Förderung erneuerbarer Energien kann ich voll unterschreiben, die restlichen Äußerungen sind ja auch an die eigene Basis gerichtet, die zu Beginn ein paar ordentlich grüne Mission Statements hören möchte. Stuttgart 21 war ein Wahlkampfdesaster für die CDU, aber wenn die Mappus-Regierung nicht schon vorher unbeliebt gewesen wäre, hätte es für eine Abwahl nicht gereicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> An die glänzende Amtszeit von Stefan Mappus kann Kretschmann sicher nicht anschließen, das ist klar.


 
Na ja, die 14 Monate wird Kretschmann schon schaffen.


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist, wie sehr die grüne Regierung nicht noch über Stuttgart 21 stolpert, denn es spricht ja einiges dafür, daß sie ihr zentrales Wahlkampfversprechen, nämlich die Verhinderung von Stuttgart 21, nicht wird einlösen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Wieso verhindern?
Kretschmann hat doch gesagt, dass es an den Kosten festgemacht wird, übersteigen sie einen festgelegten Wert, ist das Ding gelaufen.


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

Täusche Dich da mal nicht. So einfach ist das nicht. Das Kostenargument alleine wird nicht ziehen. Der Bund hat schon angekündigt, Baden-Württemberg schadenersatzpflichtig zu machen, falls das Projekt nicht zustandekommen sollte und Bundesmittel ohne Grund ausgegeben wurden. Unter rein wirtschaftlicher Perspektive kann Baden-Württemberg da also schon nicht mehr rauskommen. Da sind dann noch keine etwaigen Schadenersatzforderungen der DB AG berücksichtigt. Entweder das Land zahlt also einen Haufen Kohle und kriegt einen neuen Bahnhof, oder es zahlt einen Haufen Kohle und kriegt nichts. Dem Volk letztere Alternative zu verkaufen, wird schon größere kommunikative Kunst erfordern. Dazu kommt noch, daß doch noch immer ein (eigentlich total unsinniger, weil rechtlich höchst fragwürdiger) Volksentscheid dazu laufen soll. Wenn hier nicht das nötige Quorum erreicht werden sollte oder sich tatsächlich eine Mehrheit FÜR den Umbau aussprechen sollte, ist der Drops auch gelutscht.

Wenn Kretschmann sagt, er mache die Entscheidung ausschließlich an den Kosten und einem bestimmten Wert derselben fest, ist das eine stark vereinfachte Darstellung des Sachverhalts und ein Versprechen, das er so eigentlich aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen gar nicht geben kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist aber auch wieder typisch. Sie wollen unbedingt das Geld raushauen und klagen, damit sie es in den Fluss werfen können. 
Denkst du nicht, dass da eine Menge daneben läuft?


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn man den Leuten zu viel Freiheit gibt, kommen Spaßparteien wie Grüne und FDP raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

... und wenn man den Leuten eine Meinung aufdrücken will, kommt was für eine Partei bei raus?


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Die Linke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist die Partei, die bei rauskommt, wenn die Leute keine Meinung mehr haben.


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch wieder typisch. Sie wollen unbedingt das Geld raushauen und klagen, damit sie es in den Fluss werfen können.
> Denkst du nicht, dass da eine Menge daneben läuft?



Doch. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was genau Du mit dem ersten Satz meinst, aber ich bin der Meinung, daß da tatsächlich eine Menge schiefläuft. Der Kardinalfehler ist doch die immens lange Planungsphase. Vor 15 Jahren oder so waren alle dafür. Dann hätte man's auch machen sollen. Einzelne Akteure haben aber durch Klagen, Bürgerbegehren und anderes die Ausführung ewig lange hinausgezögert. Heute sind eben nicht mehr alle dafür, aber die beteiligten Parteien sind durch mannigfaltige rechtliche Verpflichtungen eigentlich zur Durchführung gezwungen. Das hingegen wollen die Gegner des Projekts nicht akzeptieren und bezeugen damit ein reichlich gespaltenes Verhältnis zum Rechtsstaat, in dem man sich nunmal an geltende Verträge zu halten hat. Wie man das für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellend lösen soll, ist mir allerdings völlig unklar. Im Endeffekt sollte die Mehrheit entscheiden. Im Hinblick auf das Wahlergebnis in Baden-Württemberg könnte man natürlich sagen, daß die Mehrheit entschieden hat, daß grün-rot regieren und somit auch S21 nicht durchgesetzt werden soll. Allerdings ist das nur halbrichtig, denn die absolute Mehrheit aller Wähler hat ja für Parteien votiert, die S21 durchführen wollen, SPD inklusive.

Persönlich bin ich geneigt zu sagen, daß wir unseren Rechtsstaat nicht den wankenden Stimmungen der Bevölkerung opfern dürfen, die, ohne wirklich Ahnung von der Sache zu haben, mal Hü und mal Hott ruft. Und ich finde es eine Schande, unnötig Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen. Und hier geht es ja nicht nur um irgendeine unwichtige Verkehrsinsel, die man mal hinbauen und mal abreißen kann, sondern um richtig viel Geld, von dem ein großer Teil schon geflossen ist. Und das wäre nun richtig verschwendet, wenn man nicht den eingeschlagenen Weg weitergehen würde. Ob das Ergebnis dann wirklich besser als die bestehende Lösung ist, kann sich natürlich erst dann zeigen. Aber schon der enorme Landgewinn in der Stuttgarter Innenstadt wäre doch sicherlich auch für das Lebensgefühl in der Stadt insgesamt soviel wert, daß man das kaum in Geld aufwiegen kann.

Gerade letzteres kann ich als Mensch, der in Bonn lebt, wahrscheinlich ganz gut beurteilen, denn Bonn wird der ganzen Länge nach von der Hauptbahnlinie mitten in der Stadt zerschnitten. Und das ist ganz großer Mist. Wenn uns hier jemand plötzlich eine Tieferlegung der Bahnlinie schenken oder wenigstens in großem Umfang bezuschussen würde, wäre sicherlich ein ganz großer Teil der Bonner sofort dafür. Wer jede Woche mindestens zweimal 20 Minuten oder länger am Bahnübergang wartet, hat irgendwann die Schnauze wirklich voll von der Bahn. Wahrscheinlich muß man erstmal in so einer Stadt leben, um erfassen zu können, was das eigentlich heißt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Doch. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was genau Du mit dem ersten Satz meinst, aber ich bin der Meinung, daß da tatsächlich eine Menge schiefläuft. Der Kardinalfehler ist doch die immens lange Planungsphase. Vor 15 Jahren oder so waren alle dafür. Dann hätte man's auch machen sollen. Einzelne Akteure haben aber durch Klagen, Bürgerbegehren und anderes die Ausführung ewig lange hinausgezögert.


 
Wenn aber welche klagen (und das kann man ja, ist ja ein Rechtsstaat), heißt das doch, dass eben nicht an alle gedacht ist.
Hat man dann ein Urteil, kann man die Planung noch mal aktualisieren, neue Theorien einfließen lassen, passiert aber nicht, wie Gorleben auch versucht die Politik ihr Konzept durchzudrücken, egal was es kostet, Hauptsache man behält Recht und kann irgendwas machen/ausgeben.
Das ist einfach der falsche Ansatz, aber das begreifen die Herren ja nie, das ist ja das Dilemma.

Und dass die Mehrheit der Wähler gegen Stuttgart 21 sind, hat doch die Wahl mit sich gebracht, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass die Grünen den Ministerpräsidenten stellen?
Das ist nicht nur Japan.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Meinst du die Kaiserpartei? Kaiserpartei.org
Bürger in Wut? BIW - Brger in Wut
Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands - Die Volksunion? NPD - Die Volksunion - Startseite
Die Violetten? Die Violetten - für spirituelle Politik


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn aber welche klagen (und das kann man ja, ist ja ein Rechtsstaat), heißt das doch, dass eben nicht an alle gedacht ist.
> Hat man dann ein Urteil, kann man die Planung noch mal aktualisieren, neue Theorien einfließen lassen, passiert aber nicht, wie Gorleben auch versucht die Politik ihr Konzept durchzudrücken, egal was es kostet, Hauptsache man behält Recht und kann irgendwas machen/ausgeben.
> Das ist einfach der falsche Ansatz, aber das begreifen die Herren ja nie, das ist ja das Dilemma.



Aber es sind alle Klagen abschlägig beschieden worden. Das heißt, das Konzept ist durch die Rechtsprechung abgesegnet. Und an ausnahmslos alle kann man nicht denken. In einer Demokratie soll die Mehrheit und nicht das Einzelschicksal bestimmen.



> Und dass die Mehrheit der Wähler gegen Stuttgart 21 sind, hat doch die Wahl mit sich gebracht, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass die Grünen den Ministerpräsidenten stellen?
> Das ist nicht nur Japan.


Nö, hat sie nicht. Wieviel Prozent haben die Grünen bekommen? 25? Vielleicht 30? Okay. Also sind 25 bis 30 Prozent der Wähler gegen S21. Das ist aber keine Mehrheit. Eine Mehrheit muß immer mehr als die Hälfte stellen, sonst ist sie eben keine Mehrheit.
Du kannst die Mehrheit der Wähler nicht automatisch mit der Mehrheit der Wähler der Wahlsieger gleichsetzen. Diese Gruppen können zwar zusammenfallen, aber in einem Mehrparteiensystem ist das meistens nicht so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nö, hat sie nicht. Wieviel Prozent haben die Grünen bekommen? 25? Vielleicht 30? Okay. Also sind 25 bis 30 Prozent der Wähler gegen S21. Das ist aber keine Mehrheit. Eine Mehrheit muß immer mehr als die Hälfte stellen, sonst ist sie eben keine Mehrheit.
> Du kannst die Mehrheit der Wähler nicht automatisch mit der Mehrheit der Wähler der Wahlsieger gleichsetzen. Diese Gruppen können zwar zusammenfallen, aber in einem Mehrparteiensystem ist das meistens nicht so.


 
Aber sie stellen den Ministerpräsidenten.
Schau dir Bremen an, da hat es nichts genützt, dass die 16/17 Jährigen gewählt haben, die Wahlbeteiligung ist trotzdem wieder auf einen Rekordwert gesunken, in Wirklichkeit haben ja nicht 30% die SPD gewählt, sondern nur 15%, weil die Hälfte nicht hingegangen ist, und mit den 15% regiert die SPD nun das Bundesland.
Demokratie ist das auch nicht wirklich, aber es gibt nun mal keine Wahlpflicht in Deutschland. Vielen ist es doch eh schon egal, wer gewählt wird, weil die Lobbyisten eh die Politik/Gesetze machen.

In BW ist es doch geauso, die Grünen haben zwar weniger Prozente als die CDU bekommen, aber was kann sie dafür, dass die FDP nichts mehr reißt? Dass eben der ehemalige Koalitionspartner der CDU so abgestürzt ist, ist doch das Hauptproblem. Die CDU hätte ja auch mit den Grünen über eine Koalition reden können, aber guck dir doch an, wie festgefahren die Meinungen da sind, da darf man sich dann nicht wundern, dass man jetzt auf der Tribüne hockt und nur noch zuschauen kann.


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

Nichtwähler kann man leider nicht berücksichtigen. Nehmen wir einfach mal an, sie hätten keine Meinung bzw. sie würden genauso wählen wie die tatsächlichen Wähler. Das ist sogar das Wahrscheinlichste.

Abgesehen davon hätte die CDU ja auch mit der SPD über eine Koalition nachdenken können. Das sollte doch eigentlich auch gereicht haben, oder? Ich habe die genauen Wahlergebnisse jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht gehen sie auch nicht wählen, weil es keine Partei ist, die rechts genug ist? 
Oder weil jede Partei, welche die 5% Hürde schafft mehr oder weniger das gleiche macht, sobald sie die Macht haben?


----------



## Prognose Bumm (27. Mai 2011)

Stuttgart 21 einfach unverändert durchziehen, das ist für die Grünen keine Option, denke ich. Allein die Anfangsbauarbeiten, die in die aktuelle Amtsperiode fallen, werden so viel Aufruhr und lokalen politischen Mist mit sich ziehen, dass die Wiederwahlchance merklich beschädigt wird. Wäre ja gleichzeitig auch eine Demonstration von Machtlosigkeit. Der politische Schaden bei einem Bauabbruch wäre kleiner, auch wenn finanziell beides großer Mist ist, aber das ist nur mein persönlicher Eindruck. Ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, dass die nächste Landesregierung das Projekt wieder neu startet  Am Ende wird es ohnehin auf einen totalen Murkskompromiss rauslaufen, eine begrünte Version von S21, oder Streckenausbau plus Fördergeld-Rückzahlung...



Forseti schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehen sie auch nicht wählen, weil es keine Partei ist, die rechts genug ist?


Ach ja, die 60 Millionen Wahlberechtigten, denen die NPD zu gemäßigt ist.


----------



## Forseti (27. Mai 2011)

Ich würde die NPD bei rechtsliberal einordnen. Es geht da noch deutlich radikaler 
Schon alleine weil sie gegen Genmanipulation und KKWs sind nicht wählbar


----------



## Icejester (27. Mai 2011)

Stimmt schon. Politisch kann das im Prinzip keine Option sein. Aber in den letzten Wochen ist es darum ja schon erstaunlich still geworden. Auch in der Regierungserklärung von Kretschmann wurde dazu nicht gerade viel gesagt. Daher vermute ich, daß die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg hier eine Taktik des Vergessens fahren wollen. Sie sind mit einem Versprechen zum Wahlsieg gekommen, das sie grundsätzlich kaum einlösen können. Also werden sie sich in ein paar Monaten, wenn der Protest weitgehend abgeklungen ist, hinstellen und den Einwohnern erklären, sie hätten alles versucht, aber es nützte nichts und nun würde doch gebaut. Dann wird noch gesagt werden, daß es einem furchtbar leid tue, die anderen aber eben doch noch viel, viel böser sind, als man sich überhaupt ausmalen könnte und das Einzige, was da helfen mag, wäre noch mehr grüne Politik in Zukunft, damit sich sowas nie wiederholt.

Aber es wird sich natürlich trotzdem wiederholen, nur unter anderen Vorzeichen. Denn wer weiß schon, was die Grünen morgen beschließen, was dem Volk in zwei weiteren Jahrzehnten wieder total gegen den Strich geht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Die FDP ist mit dem Versprechen der Steuersenkung (für die Gut-Verdiener) an die Macht gekommen und außer für Hotelbesitzer ist da noch nicht viel bei rüber gekommen. Westerwelle wohnt eh in einem anderen Schloss als andere und Rösler ist zu "brav" als dass er etwas verändern kann.
Der kann doch schon froh sein, dass der den ungeliebten Gesundheitspart abgeben konnte.
Kretschmann muss erst mal den Unsinn aufräumen, den schwarz/gelb in BW hinterlassen haben, das dauert eine Weile und der Bahnhof in Stuttgart wird so, wie geplant, nicht gebaut werden, und das ist sehrt gut so.


----------



## Icejester (27. Mai 2011)

Unsinn, den schwarz-gelb hinterlassen hat? Laß mal überlegen:
B-W
- ist eins der finanzstärksten Bundesländer
- hat eins der besten Schulsysteme bundesweit
- hat eine der geringsten Arbeitslosenquoten im ganzen Land
- hat keine Probleme mit schlecht integrierten Zuwanderern

Ja, stimmt schon. Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, fällt mir auch auf, daß da ganz dringend mal aufgeräumt werden muß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Unsinn, den schwarz-gelb hinterlassen hat? Laß mal überlegen:
> B-W
> - ist eins der finanzstärksten Bundesländer
> - hat eins der besten Schulsysteme bundesweit
> ...


 
Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage was davon der Landespolitik zu verdanken ist und was von Bund und Wirtschaft erreicht wurde ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Muss ich die Energiepolitik erwähnen? 
Kaum Windkraftanlagen, man wehrt sich gegen die Suche nach einen Endlager im eigenen Land...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Das bringts so ziemlich auf den Punkt, dazu noch die Einschränkung der nutzbaren Flächen



Ich wiederhole an der Stelle meine Frage:
Stört dich das prinzipiell (weil du Vorschriften grundsätzlich ablehnst, weil du Naturzerstörung toll findest, weil... - suchs dir aus) oder stört dich der Wettbewerbsnachteil gegenüber anderen Landwirten und falls letzteres: Was spricht dann aus deiner Sicht auf nicht-Bundes-Ebene gegen die Grünen, wo sie entweder keine allgemeinen Vorschriften für Landwirte erlassen können oder Vorgaben für alle in der EU machen würden?





Icejester schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in einem rot-grün regierten Bundesland, aber ich möchte betonen, daß ich daran nicht schuld bin! Kann man für sowas eigentlich Schadenersatz verlangen?



Für "Demokratie" kriegen i.d.R. nur diejenigen "Schadensersatz", die einen neuen Führer in hohem Maße bei seiner Machtergreifung geholfen haben. Oft können sie diesen Schadensersatz aber nicht genießen, weil sie die die Schäden ihres eigenen Verhaltens vorher einholen.

Wo wir beim Auflisten sind:
Ich wohne in einem Schwarz/Gelb regierten und kann nur sagen: Höchste Zeit, dass es mal eine demokratisch gewählte Regierung bekommt.




Icejester schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie sehr die grüne Regierung nicht noch über Stuttgart 21 stolpert, denn es spricht ja einiges dafür, daß sie ihr zentrales Wahlkampfversprechen, nämlich die Verhinderung von Stuttgart 21, nicht wird einlösen können.



War das ihr Wahlkampfversprechen? Ich könnte mich nur daran erinnern, dass sie eine Volksabstimmung gefordert und versprochen haben. Wenn das Volk dann dafür stimmt, haben sie keine Legitimationsprobleme über dem Volk, wenn es dagegen stimmt haben sie eine starke Legitimation gegenüber dem Bund und das Recht, entsprechende Finanzmittel locker zu machen.
(Anm.: Technische Details zu S21 gehören übrigens im entsprechenden Thread. Hier ist in 4-5 Tagen eh zu)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die FDP ist mit dem Versprechen der Steuersenkung (für die Gut-Verdiener) an die Macht gekommen und außer für Hotelbesitzer ist da noch nicht viel bei rüber gekommen.



Senkung der Spritsteuern für alle Unternehmen (iirc zulasten der Raucher?) 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss ich die Energiepolitik erwähnen?
> Kaum Windkraftanlagen, man wehrt sich gegen die Suche nach einen Endlager im eigenen Land...


 
Es ist nunmal soviiiieeeel leichter, ein finanzstarkes Bundesland zu sein (mit dem daraus resultierenden Schulsystem und Arbeitslosenquote - Einwanderersituation sowieso eine historisch-geographische Frage, für die nie eine einzelne Regierung verantwortlich ist), wenn die Stromrechnungen des restlichen Deutschlands vor der eigenen Haustür versteuert werden und umgekehrt die Kosten für die zugehörige Entsorgung von Niedersachsen getragen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Senkung der Spritsteuern für alle Unternehmen (iirc zulasten der Raucher?)


 
Wollte die FDP nicht auch die Öko Strom Aufschläge für die Unternehmen abschaffen?


----------



## Lotz24 (27. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole an der Stelle meine Frage:
> Stört dich das prinzipiell (weil du Vorschriften grundsätzlich ablehnst, weil du Naturzerstörung toll findest, weil... - suchs dir aus)


 Nein ich lehne grundsätzlich keine Vorschriften ab, aber die Vorschriften müssen Sinn ergeben. Ich bzw. wir finden Naturzerstörung auch nicht toll, weil wir von der Natur leben! 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder stört dich der Wettbewerbsnachteil gegenüber anderen Landwirten


 genau der stört mich und zwar bei Biobauern, die ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben wie alle andern, die Grünen wollen diese aber massiv bevorteilen. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und falls letzteres: Was spricht dann aus deiner Sicht auf nicht-Bundes-Ebene gegen die Grünen, wo sie entweder keine allgemeinen Vorschriften für Landwirte erlassen können oder Vorgaben für alle in der EU machen würden?


 deren restliche Politik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> genau der stört mich und zwar bei Biobauern, die ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben wie alle andern, die Grünen wollen diese aber massiv bevorteilen.


 
Was hindert dich dann daran, auch diese Vorteile auszunutzen und ebenfalls Bio-Bauer zu werden oder Bio Sprit herzustellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wollte die FDP nicht auch die Öko Strom Aufschläge für die Unternehmen abschaffen?



Könnte ich mich nicht dran erinnern. Die FDP ist zwar allgemein gegen das EEG, aber wie bei vielem, wo die FDP "dagegen ist" und das nicht gezielt Unternehmen hilft, ist das nicht unbedingt etwas, dass die FDP "in Angriff nimmt".
(ein Glück auch...)
Eine gezielte Lockerung dürfte auch schwer werden, denn es gibt ja keine staatlichen "Ökostromaufschläge". Es gibt nur einen staatlichen Mindestpreis für Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen, denn die die Stromkonzerne den Produzenten zahlen müssen. Diesen geben die Unternehmen in Form von höheren Preisen an die Kunden weiter - ein Prozess, in den der Staat nicht selektiv eingreifen kann.



Lotz24 schrieb:


> deren restliche Politik.


 
Sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte ich mich nicht dran erinnern. Die FDP ist zwar allgemein gegen das EEG, aber wie bei vielem, wo die FDP "dagegen ist" und das nicht gezielt Unternehmen hilft, ist das nicht unbedingt etwas, dass die FDP "in Angriff nimmt".
> (ein Glück auch...)
> Eine gezielte Lockerung dürfte auch schwer werden, denn es gibt ja keine staatlichen "Ökostromaufschläge". Es gibt nur einen staatlichen Mindestpreis für Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen, denn die die Stromkonzerne den Produzenten zahlen müssen. Diesen geben die Unternehmen in Form von höheren Preisen an die Kunden weiter - ein Prozess, in den der Staat nicht selektiv eingreifen kann.


 
Ich hatte das irgendwo mal gelesen, glaube, das war im Spiegel...
*an Kopf kratz*
Andererseits gibts eine Menge, die die FDP machen will, aber eigentlich gar nicht umsetzen kann (da sind sie auf einer Stufe mit den Linken).

Lustig ist aber den Artikel, den ich gefunden habe:
EnBW senkt Ökostrom-Investitionen
Hehehe, schon sehr geil (), weil der Gewinn sinken könnte () plant EnBW nun, den Ausbau der alternativen Energien zusammen zu streichen.


----------



## Rolk (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist aber den Artikel, den ich gefunden habe:
> EnBW senkt Ökostrom-Investitionen
> Hehehe, schon sehr geil (), weil der Gewinn sinken könnte () plant EnBW nun, den Ausbau der alternativen Energien zusammen zu streichen.


 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hat die EnBW wohl noch geglaubt ihre Wasserträger in der Politik gewinnen die Wahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab aber keinen Artikel gesehen, der das nun widerlegt, bzw. eine neue Richtung vorgibt.


----------



## Rolk (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keinen Artikel gesehen, der das nun widerlegt, bzw. eine neue Richtung vorgibt.


 
Die sind halt nicht so schnell. 

So wie sich CDU und FDP teilweise auführen scheinen die auch noch nicht so richtig realisiert zu haben das sie nur noch in der 2. Reihe sitzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Jop, ist eben nicht so einfach, wenn du seit gefühlten 100 Jahren dort machen kannst, was du willst.
Und die Wirtschaft in BW läuft ja praktisch von selbst, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Firmen dort angesiedelt sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keinen Artikel gesehen, der das nun widerlegt, bzw. eine neue Richtung vorgibt.


 
Warum sollte es den auch geben? Mit der neuen Führung kann EnBW fest mit politischem Druck in der Richtung rechnen können. Also warum sollten sie ihre Firmenpolitik vorsorglich korrigieren, wenn sie das später auch politisch verwerten können?


----------



## Icejester (28. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War das ihr Wahlkampfversprechen? Ich könnte mich nur daran erinnern, dass sie eine Volksabstimmung gefordert und versprochen haben.


 
"Wir halten am Atomausstieg fest, setzen uns für grundlegende Veränderungen in der Bildungspolitik
ein, wollen eine echte Bürgerbeteiligung und über eine Volksabstimmung den
Stopp von „Stuttgart 21“ erreichen."

So steht's auf Seite 13 des Wahlprogramms. Das Ziel des Stopps ist also vorgegeben. Das gewünschte Ergebnis der Volksabstimmung auch. Wenn das kein Wahlkampfversprechen ist, weiß ich nicht, was man sonst schreiben sollte, um Dinge im Wahlkampf zu versprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

k.
Aber das Hintertürchen ist ja quasi eingebaut - sie wollen es über einen Volksentscheid erreichen. Also müssen sie nichts weiter machen, als diesen durchzuführen - für den Ausgang ist dann wieder der Wähler selbst verantwortlich.

In Bezug auf "Versprechen" also so ähnlich wie diverse "die FDP ist für ..." in anderen Wahlprogrammen, nur dass man den z.T. widersprüchlichen "xyz macht ..." Teil im gleichen Satz liest, anstatt ihn 10 Seiten weiter zu finden. (oder eben nicht)


----------



## schlappe89 (29. Mai 2011)

Schon interessant, dass die Leute hier nur SED (=etablierte Parteien) wählen.

Die IT Abteilung der Grünen (=Piratenpartei) scheint auch sehr beliebt zu sein .

Ich würde die Partei der Vernunft wählen sofern dies möglich wäre.


----------



## Icejester (29. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> k.
> Aber das Hintertürchen ist ja quasi eingebaut - sie wollen es über einen Volksentscheid erreichen. Also müssen sie nichts weiter machen, als diesen durchzuführen - für den Ausgang ist dann wieder der Wähler selbst verantwortlich.



Das kann man so oder so lesen. Natürlich "sollte" der Wähler für den Ausgang des Volksentscheids verantwortlich sein. Allerdings kann man aus den aktuellen Bestrebungen, das Quorum für Volksentscheide auf Landesebene in Baden-Württemberg zu senken, ablesen, wie die Grünen hier versuchen, alles so hinzubiegen, daß das angestrebte Ergebnis rauskommt. Hierfür geht man immerhin so weit, die Landesverfassung ändern zu wollen. Und das ist nun nichts, was man mal eben so im Vorbeigehen tun sollte, bloß weil es einem gerade in den Kram paßt. Im Endeffekt - so könnte man argumentieren - soll eben doch nicht die Mehrheit über den Ausgang des Volksentscheids verantwortlich sein, sondern es soll lediglich ein relativ kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung das Stimmvieh bilden, um den Entschluß der jetzigen Landesregierung im Nachhinein demokratisch zu legitimieren.

Eigentlich erinnert mich dieses Taktieren sehr stark an die Einführung des NRW-Tickets an der Bonner Uni vor ein paar Jahren. Da hatte sich der grün-rote AStA auch was tolles ausgedacht, um die Studenten darüber abstimmen zu lassen. Die Regeln waren, kurz zusammengefaßt, so: "Wenn die Mehrheit für das NRW-Ticket stimmt, verpflichtet sich der AStA, dieses einzuführen. Wenn für die Einführung keine Mehrheit zustandekommt (wenn sich also die Mehrheit enthält oder dagegen stimmt), steht es dem AStA frei, über die Einführung zu entscheiden."
Damit hatte sich dann die Abstimmung auch erübrigt. Und an dem Punkt kann sich unter Garantie auch jeder denken, was dann ein oder zwei Jahre später eingeführt wurde.

Eigentlich hätte man damals mal schauen sollen, wo denn die Damen und Herren des AStA so ihre Heimatwohnsitze hatten. Ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, daß denen einfach ihre persönlichen Fahrten zu teuer wurden. Und eine kleine Quersubventionierung privater Anliegen durch den dummen Hanswurst-Studenten kommt solchen Leuten ja eigentlich immer höchst gelegen.



> In Bezug auf "Versprechen" also so ähnlich wie diverse "die FDP ist für ..." in anderen Wahlprogrammen, nur dass man den z.T. widersprüchlichen "xyz macht ..." Teil im gleichen Satz liest, anstatt ihn 10 Seiten weiter zu finden. (oder eben nicht)


Leider muß man das heutzutage ja so ausdrücken, weil es nunmal keine Parlamente mit absoluter Mehrheit für eine einzige Partei mehr gibt. In Koalitionen muß man eben Zugeständnisse machen. Jedes Wahlversprechen heißt heute also nicht mehr als: "Wir werden uns redlich bemühen, dieses und jenes durchzusetzen." Daher die entsprechend vorsichtigen Formulierungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Leider muß man das heutzutage ja so ausdrücken, weil es nunmal keine Parlamente mit absoluter Mehrheit für eine einzige Partei mehr gibt. In Koalitionen muß man eben Zugeständnisse machen. Jedes Wahlversprechen heißt heute also nicht mehr als: "Wir werden uns redlich bemühen, dieses und jenes durchzusetzen." Daher die entsprechend vorsichtigen Formulierungen.


 
Genauso kannst du aber auch sagen: "_Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz vor den Wahlen_".
Ist bei Politikern inzwischen auch sehr beliebt geworden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

@jester:
Du bemerkst die feinen Unterschiede nicht einmal, wenn man sie ausdrücklich betont.
Es gibt "wir werden uns redlich bemühen"-Wahlversprechen. Die werden auch eingehalten (oft ohne Ergebniss - aber ein Ergeniss wurde ja auch gar nicht versprochen). Und es gibt "wir finden toll" (_werden aber rein gar nichts dafür tun_) Wahlversprecher. Die werden von vielen Leuten als Versprechen interpretiert, dass dann "gebrochen" wird - dabei gibt es überhaupt nichts zu versprechen. Man behauptet z.B. am einen Ende, Landschaftsschutz zu befürworten, während am anderen Ende verspricht, Bauvorschriften zu lockern.

Bezüglich asten: Kenne Mitglieder, die ganz offen dafür sind, die Dinger zu schließen, weil sie de facto nur Kinderspielplatz für Leute mit politischen Ambitionen sind. Immer weiter reichende (und teurere) Semestertickets scheinen da allgemein ein beliebtes Programmthema zu sein. Imho liegt das nicht so sehr am Wohnort der Mitglieder (kann zumindest bei mir nicht damit begründen), sondern eher an deren finanziellen Situation und Studienplanung. Wer gezwungen ist, sein Studium schnell zu Ende zu bringen, landet selten bis nie im Asta. Wer dagegen ein paar Jahre mehr Studienzeit eingeplant hat und wegen seiner politischen Tätigkeit sowieso einen Stundenplan wie n schweizer Käse produziert, der lebt vermutlich auch in einer Freizeitwelt, in der freie Reisemöglichkeiten im ganzen Bundesland als größte Hoffnung der Menschheit erscheinen.
Hier in Kiel kamen auch schon mehrfach Anregungen, ein S-H-Ticket oder nur die Route nach Hamburg zu integrieren. Das nützt niemandem was auf dem Weg zum Studium, kenne niemanden, der die Pendelentfernung länger als ein Semester mitgemacht hat. Aber es erscheint einigen Leuten lohnenswert, für vielleicht 100-150 € nach belieben in ne Großstadt fahren zu können. Dagegen sind die Verbindungen in Kiel so schlecht, dass ich ohne das 50 € lokal-Ticket vermutlich schon billiger gekommen wäre, obwohl ne Einzelkarte mitlerweile auch schon bei 2 € liegt.
Immerhin: Unser ASTA hat kapiert, wie Demokratie funktioniert und eine sinnvolle Abstimmung gemacht. (bei uns haben die Möchtegernpolitiker aber auch noch einen sehr aktiven Fachschaftsrat im Rücken  )


----------



## Icejester (29. Mai 2011)

Hier liegt ja nur der erste Fall vor. Es gibt also bezgl. dieses speziellen Themas auch keine feinen Unterschiede. Oder mal ganz plakativ: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie würdest Du das denn wohl als Wähler interpretieren, wenn Du Dich ansonsten nicht weiter über das grüne Programm informiert hättest? Das abgewandelte Ortsausgangsschild kann ja wohl nichts anderes heißen als: "Mit uns wird es S21 nicht geben. Nehmt die Landtagswahl als Volksabstimmung."

Was Uni-Tickets angeht:
In Kiel könnte ein S-H-Ticket ja noch ansatzweise Sinn machen. Ohne jetzt eine Karte vor Augen zu haben, meine ich mich zu erinnern, daß Kiel abgesehen vom Meer ziemlich viel Schleswig-Holstein in jede Richtung um sich herum hat. Bei Bonn ist das nicht der Fall. Das liegt nunmal fast im äußersten Süden von NRW. Das heißt, wenn vielleicht 80% der Studenten aus einem Umkreis von 100 km um die Uni kommen, kommen in Bonn wahrscheinlich knapp 40% der Studenten aus Rheinland-Pfalz und möglicherweise sogar Hessen. Ein NRW-Ticket nützt denen zur Heimfahrt also unter keinen Umständen was. In Kiel sollte diese Bilanz immerhin wegen der Lage noch etwas günstiger ausfallen.

Aber Glückwunsch, daß Euer AStA da anscheinend bei der Abstimmung doch etwas mehr Augenmaß bewiesen hat, als der Bonner es seinerzeit tat. Selbstverständlich ist sowas nämlich nicht.

Und ansonsten ist diese ganze AStA-Veranstaltung halt nur eine unfaßbar verfilzte Geldvernichtungsmaschine. Aber was soll's. Ich finanziere die Hanseln ja Gott sei Dank nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

Das würde ich als "OMG selbst Biologiestudenten verstehen mehr von Grafikdesign" interpretieren 
Und die politische Message betont mit "Abstimmung" und Kreuzchen eindeutig den demokratischen Aspekt, ein Ortsausgangsschild macht keine Aussage über die Zukunft. Sicher: Man kann auch da Versprechen reininterpretieren, aber dann kann man auch der NPD glauben, dass sie nicht per se gegen Ausländer.

Bezüglich Situation um Kiel: Da brauchst du keine Karte, da ist nichts 
Bei uns können gar keine 40% außerhalb wohnen (und trotzdem innerhalb von 45-60 Minuten ÖPNV sein), weil da schlicht zuviel Acker und zuwenig Besiedelung ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Situation um Kiel: Da brauchst du keine Karte, da ist nichts
> Bei uns können gar keine 40% außerhalb wohnen (und trotzdem innerhalb von 45-60 Minuten ÖPNV sein), weil da schlicht zuviel Acker und zuwenig Besiedelung ist.


 
Ich wohne außerhalb und Acker gibts eine Menge, aber auch schicke Windkraftanlagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

Da braucht man nicht nach außerhalb, in Holtenau steht eine mitte im Gewerbegebiet.
Merke: Zu laut und zu hässlich sind die Dinger nur da, wo es gar keine gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Tja, einige wollen eben auf ihre schicken Kühltürme nicht verzichten.


----------

